# Mount Amanzi Email



## Nancy (Sep 12, 2007)

Did anyone else get email from Mt Amanzi?  MY ISP, AOL, would not or did not display the message.  If anyone else got message and could read it, would you please share it?

Thanks 
Nancy

ps.  I sent an email back to her.


----------



## cerralee (Sep 12, 2007)

The e-mail was two part, one contained your annual levi (yeah no increase!!) the other is the newsletter.  If you have another e-mail account try forwarding the e-mail to that account.


----------



## DanM (Sep 12, 2007)

I sent a thank you to Mt. Amanzi for using email for the bill and newsletter. I wish all my timeshares did that. And, my bills and newsletters from South Africa, in particular, always seemed to take weeks to be delivered.


----------



## grest (Sep 12, 2007)

hm...I wonder why I didn't get one...
Connie


----------



## Nancy (Sep 12, 2007)

*Forward Didn't work*

I tried forwarding it to my Yahoo account, but evidentally AOL had stripped the messages out.  If anybody has one they can try to forward to me, let me know and I'll send a private message with my Yahoo email.  

By the way, those of you that got the message, what email are you using.  (I have a couple of others I could try)

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## grest (Sep 13, 2007)

grest said:


> hm...I wonder why I didn't get one...
> Connie



Got one after all...much better than snail mail!
Connie


----------



## Nancy (Sep 13, 2007)

*Got it*

Thanks all.  I emailed Marlene and she resent it to my Yahoo mail account.  That was great service.

Nancy


----------

